# Frankenturbo F23. What else to buy?



## ALMSTT (Feb 28, 2012)

Long story short, my turbo **** itself, so I bought a Frankenturbo F23.
I'm also getting an APR tune to go with it.
My question, is should I also upgrade the injects? If so, would Green Giants suffice?
And lastly, what else do you all suggest I buy?


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

I would back out from the apr tune. you need something more adequate, perhaps a gonzo or maestro

Rods would definitly unlock the full potential, highflow manifold and intercooler as well. 

you will require a, 550 - 630 injectors w/ tune, badger 5 turbo inlet or similar fitting size, get a evo 9 DV(madmax), inline fuel pump for the minimals.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

the question is all relevant to your power goals.


----------



## ALMSTT (Feb 28, 2012)

jedge1.8t said:


> I would back out from the apr tune. you need something more adequate, perhaps a gonzo or maestro
> 
> Rods would definitly unlock the full potential, highflow manifold and intercooler as well.
> 
> you will require a, 550 - 630 injectors w/ tune, badger 5 turbo inlet or similar fitting size, get a evo 9 DV(madmax), inline fuel pump for the minimals.



I mean, I'm not really looking for all out power.
I'm looking for ddability with more pep that doesn't break the bank.
I only had $2300 to spend. $920 for the turbo.
So I've got about $1300 left to buy supporting mods.
I know that's not much, but like I said, I'm not looking for all out power.
That's what my Eclipse is for.


----------



## ALMSTT (Feb 28, 2012)

jedge1.8t said:


> I would back out from the apr tune. you need something more adequate, perhaps a gonzo or maestro
> 
> Rods would definitly unlock the full potential, highflow manifold and intercooler as well.
> 
> you will require a, 550 - 630 injectors w/ tune, badger 5 turbo inlet or similar fitting size, get a evo 9 DV(madmax), inline fuel pump for the minimals.


So I was looking at Gonzo's website, and I feel a lot more satisfied about getting their tune.
However, on their order for they don't have the Stage 3 option for Frankenturbo F23 under MK1 TT225.
But under the TT descriptions, stage 3 is there.
Do you know what's up with that?


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

Im sure gonzo will have tunes customized to the F23, couple members in the 1.8t forum run F23 and his tunes. 

that required list will give you all you need in turns of reliability.


----------



## ALMSTT (Feb 28, 2012)

jedge1.8t said:


> Im sure gonzo will have tunes customized to the F23, couple members in the 1.8t forum run F23 and his tunes.
> 
> that required list will give you all you need in turns of reliability.


Yeah, it sounds like it's exactly what I need.
But on the order form, Stage 3 for F23 is removed.
That's what I don't get.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm sure if you put a inquiry he will provide what you need


----------



## ALMSTT (Feb 28, 2012)

jedge1.8t said:


> I'm sure if you put a inquiry he will provide what you need


Done so.
Thanks for the help man.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Def go with the Gonzo tune. Great guy, solid tune. He's doing mine as soon as I'm ready for E85. 

Yes, you'll need a stage III tune from Gonzo. As well as, fuel pump, bigger injectors, intercooler, DV, and a down pipe at some time. APR is probably the worst tune to go with for the F23.


----------



## ALMSTT (Feb 28, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Def go with the Gonzo tune. Great guy, solid tune. He's doing mine as soon as I'm ready for E85.
> 
> Yes, you'll need a stage III tune from Gonzo. As well as, fuel pump, bigger injectors, intercooler, DV, and a down pipe at some time. APR is probably the worst tune to go with for the F23.


Now do I need all this at once to run reliably?
Or can I just buy things one by one over time?
I can probably go ahead and get the injectors and fuel pump right now.
Or a downpipe and injectors.
Or just a front mount.
Or some combination of those that equal to about $800.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

Injectors fuel pump and tune are the most important, but you will need a better dv to hold the boost


----------



## ALMSTT (Feb 28, 2012)

jedge1.8t said:


> Injectors fuel pump and tune are the most important, but you will need a better dv to hold the boost


Got it!
I'll order some 550cc injectors, and a Walbro 255 pump(or is there something better you'd suggest?) tonight.
My F23 will hopefully get here in the next couple days.
And I'll send my ecu to Gonzo as soon as he gets back to me.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ALMSTT said:


> Got it!
> I'll order some 550cc injectors, and a Walbro 255 pump(or is there something better you'd suggest?) tonight.
> My F23 will hopefully get here in the next couple days.
> And I'll send my ecu to Gonzo as soon as he gets back to me.


I bought Bosch 750s so I can run e85 if I want to. On Gonzos tune you can switch between a 93 file and an E85 file by just holding down the gas and the brake at the same time. Pretty cool option.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

how do you know the changeover happened? Is there some form of feedback from the cluster?


----------



## [email protected]m (Jul 1, 2009)

ALMSTT said:


> Got it!
> I'll order some 550cc injectors, and a Walbro 255 pump(or is there something better you'd suggest?) tonight.
> My F23 will hopefully get here in the next couple days.
> And I'll send my ecu to Gonzo as soon as he gets back to me.


550s are a great choice. They work very well in the 20v head. Also, keep in mind the Phatty inlet pipe which comes with the turbo is sized for a larger diverter, such as the MadMax one...or our Diverterinator.


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

I've got the F23 running in my 225 TT. Things to note: the Phatty tip is not a direct replacement for the AMU engine code, as some of the bungs are in different I've got the F23 running in my 225 TT. Things to note: the Phatty tip is not a direct replacement for the AMU engine code, as some of the bungs are in different places/have more. You will be able to run the MadMax DV with the tipplaces/have more. You will be able to run the MadMax DV with the Phatty TIP. The F23 can run the car without any additional changes, it's highly NOT recommended to run the car like that, and if you do, be very careful. 


I have the Divertinator and Phatty TIP just sitting in my garage if you want a deal on them. My forge 007 doesn't work 100% of the time with the F23, but I'm not putting any more money into my POS TT, because with every new part I put in hoping to be the last, two more things break. I love this car....I hate this car. 

skip the larger intercooler and look into water/meth injection for a more beneficial cooling option.

Pick the injectors suggested for the tune you go with, ect...


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

wish i got a F23... I regret giving up on my build, lost alot of money...


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

Hate to be a thread stealer, 

For Doug,

I have been following the tech over on the 1.8t section. But maybe there should be a sticky on here about various levels of power, any great places to get a proper tune on here on 93 or e-85. Whats needed to run E-85 etc...

I Just had my motor freshly rebuilt with new rods and bumped the compression up slightly and researching what is the best route for great drivabillity, great instant TQ, and make the Wheel power I want..

But what do I know Just your local ******… Eddie


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Up! Because I need to do something to my car in the new year


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Morio said:


> Up! Because I need to do something to my car in the new year


It's time to make the motor as nice as the rest of the car buddy:thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

warranty225cpe said:


> It's time to make the motor as nice as the rest of the car buddy:thumbup:


Exactly!!! I would really like to shave bay and powder coat everything black.. And I need some moar power to back up the looks!


----------



## ALMSTT (Feb 28, 2012)

So does anyone know the actual size of the inlet for the divertor valve on the Phatty TIP?
I might just get the MadMax DV, but I'd like to look around.
Like maybe a Forge Splitter if it'll fit.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Morio said:


> Exactly!!! I would really like to shave bay and powder coat everything black.. And I need some moar power to back up the looks!


 Hell yeah. Crack that motor open and let's get a "Morio build thread" going 


ALMSTT said:


> So does anyone know the actual size of the inlet for the divertor valve on the Phatty TIP?
> I might just get the MadMax DV, but I'd like to look around.
> Like maybe a Forge Splitter if it'll fit.


 Forge splitter is an inferior valve compared to the MM DV. 

As for the inlet that the DV sits in, I didn't realize that it was a different size. My DV relocation elbow that comes out from there is the same one I used on my Forge TIP.


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

ALMSTT said:


> So does anyone know the actual size of the inlet for the divertor valve on the Phatty TIP?
> I might just get the MadMax DV, but I'd like to look around.
> Like maybe a Forge Splitter if it'll fit.


dont waste ur money on any other dv besides the madmax, trust me ive tried many, and finally got my hands on a mad max and its amazing


----------



## ALMSTT (Feb 28, 2012)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> dont waste ur money on any other dv besides the madmax, trust me ive tried many, and finally got my hands on a mad max and its amazing


Well then..
So this?
http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=0024


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

When I measured the Phatty tip, it was about an 1 1/4", making either the madmax or the divertinator a direct fit.


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

ALMSTT said:


> Well then..
> So this?
> http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=0024


yes sir



NIGHTWOLF said:


> When I measured the Phatty tip, it was about an 1 1/4", making either the madmax or the divertinator a direct fit.


well unless they have redone the phatty tip design, the madmax wont directly fit neither will the divertinator. have to use some sort of step down to make it work.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

you can buy just a normal EVO 9 valve as well, with your supporting mods im not sure if you will be boosting past or even want to boost past 25psi. No Front intercooler, no highflow manifold, no water meth, no downpipe.... 

best buying a evo 9 valve off ebay(got mine for $50) and if you see reason to upgrade it you can always do the mad max mod yourself and save $100.

I really recommend getting a highflow manifold, your going in there and for $300 more you can really unleash some top end.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> well unless they have redone the phatty tip design, the madmax wont directly fit neither will the divertinator. have to use some sort of step down to make it work.


The Mk4-fitment TIP has a stock-sized DV bung of 25mm. The "Phatty" has a 31mm bung, suitable for the Diverterinator or MadMax.


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The Mk4-fitment TIP has a stock-sized DV bung of 25mm. The "Phatty" has a 31mm bung, suitable for the Diverterinator or MadMax.


that's weird because when i got my kit in, the divertinator didn't even fit in the tip.


----------

